# Fenwick LB blank or rod ?



## eguinn (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello guys,I haven't been on here for a long time. I'm looking for some info (model numbers,blank numbers,etc) on a real old Fenwick LB blank that I picked up a while ago. I'm quite sure that this blank was made before the PacificStick series of rods came along because of the color of the blank which is a Lemon yellow, also because of the wall thickness at the butt which is a 1/4 inch thick wall, also in the few old catalogs that I have none of the butt diameters match up, the butt diameter is 1.125 or 1&1/4 inches, the tip diameter is.125 or 1/8 inch, also the length of the blank is 84 inches or 7'. The action & taper on this blank is real close to a Pacific Stick 1670, but like i said the numbers don't match. I know that when the person that built this rod wrapped right over the Fenwick logo & model number, when I peeled back the wrapping I could see the LB designation but the model number came off with the wrapping, I believe that this blank might have had a 4 or 5 digit number silk screened on the blank. Thanks for any & all help. Ed


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected]

Contact Fenwick via PureFishing.com

Sandcrab


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

It sounds like that is a 1870 fenwick.


----------

